# Guitar graphics/images/decals



## shadowgenesis (Jun 21, 2007)

whatever you call em.. things that are not just regular finishes. I was thinking about it when i looked at the Giger series Ibanez guitars and was wondering why i don't see that more often. I know Mike Shinoda has a couple PRS's with cool LP art on em, but he may have done that himself as he and the DJ are both art school graduates. And of course i think we all saw Head's Untouchables 14/7. I think this stuff is really cool and one day when i've got the cash (or the artistic ability) i'm certainly gonna have a few guitars like that in my collection.

So find me some guitars with cool (or not so cool) artwork on em!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 21, 2007)

Graphics were THE thing in the 80's. Lots of Jacksons, Kramer's, Ibanez's and Charvel's etc were covered in them from that period.

Try Amir Derakh's collection and some of the Ibanez's here for starters.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres some from Ibanez from back in the 80s and early 90s





















< Jon Schaffer Signature Model


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 21, 2007)

eBay: JIMMY BUFFETT Autograph Signed AIRBRUSHED PARROT Guitar (item 290129599948 end time Jun-22-07 22:57:03 PDT)


I want this!!!!!!


----------



## midian (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/EX_Fantasy_NAMM.jpg NWS











my favourite:


























rock on


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't believe you beat D-EJ to the ESP ones


----------



## Makelele (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> eBay: JIMMY BUFFETT Autograph Signed AIRBRUSHED PARROT Guitar (item 290129599948 end time Jun-22-07 22:57:03 PDT)
> 
> 
> I want this!!!!!!



My mom would totally want that.


----------



## midian (Jun 21, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> I can't believe you beat D-EJ to the ESP ones



...i just thought theyd look cool (although theyre esps and even basses...but well whatever)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not a really big graphics fan (I think all the ones in the "Jackson style" look like shit) but I like this:


----------



## stuz719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Jun 21, 2007)

Phil Collen has one of my absolute favorite custom graphics. It even glows in the dark.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 21, 2007)

stuz719 said:


>



 



noodles said:


> Phil Collen has one of my absolute favorite custom graphics. It even glows in the dark.



dracula???

doesn't seem very Phil Collens-ish but w/e. to each his own.



some of those ESPs are pretty sweet, even if i would never play an ESP...


----------



## noodles (Jun 21, 2007)

Not just Dracula, but Bella Lugosi's Dracula, painted on a glow in the dark background (the white glows green in the dark).


----------



## TheMasterplan (Jun 21, 2007)

That's something I've always wanted to do. But, seeing as how I'm poorly versed in painting and airbrushing, I guess it'll have to stay a dream. Some of these are fairly .


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2007)

This one has always been my favorite~


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2007)

noodles said:


> Phil Collen has one of my absolute favorite custom graphics. It even glows in the dark.



That's the one he's using in that dvd I posted about. Not only does he have that sexy thing but he's got others too. You should go out and get that dvd. He shreds like crazy, I shit you not, he's amazing and very underated.


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 21, 2007)

I always loved Ritchie Kotzen's monster movie compilation guitar.


----------



## Mail2JackButler (Jun 21, 2007)

I LOVE graphics and THESE are all some seriously cool graphics! THANKS to all for posting and sharing!


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 22, 2007)

>



I want!!!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.hackolutions.com/coolguitargraphics/coolguitargraphics.htm


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 22, 2007)

If I were a bassist I'd totally want Haruko on my Rickenbacker. 

That being said I think the Giger series Ibanez and the Rusty Cooley signature guitars are cool looking.

Giger stuff scares the shit out of me though


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 22, 2007)

Lets not forget the greatest graphic of all time guys...






YouTube - John Petrucci - Lines in the Sand Guitar Solo
YouTube - John Petrucci

<3 Damn, I want one.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Guitar-gasm*


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG, is that a JPM 90th? OMG.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 22, 2007)

Indeed! More eye candy ...


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Slayer89 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd gladly go back to six strings if someone offered me one of those ...


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 22, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> I'd gladly go back to six strings if someone offered me one of those ...



Without a doubt, man. Without an f'ing doubt.


----------



## noodles (Jun 22, 2007)

Shawn said:


> That's the one he's using in that dvd I posted about. Not only does he have that sexy thing but he's got others too. You should go out and get that dvd. He shreds like crazy, I shit you not, he's amazing and very underated.



I have that on VHS, from back in the late 80s. I want that white PC archtop.


----------



## noodles (Jun 22, 2007)

m3ta1head said:


> Lets not forget the greatest graphic of all time guys...



Sorry, but the greatest graphic of all time would be this:






There is absolutely no way anyone can debate this, because it is the guitar that launched the graphics craze.


----------



## Carrion (Jun 22, 2007)

I've always liked the look of Paul Masvidal's Steinberger. It's not really a decal or graphic but it's damn cool.


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2007)

Personal Favorite:


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> Sorry, but the greatest graphic of all time would be this:
> 
> (Picture)
> 
> There is absolutely no way anyone can debate this, because it is the guitar that launched the graphics craze.



Mos def


----------



## Shawn (Jun 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> I have that on VHS, from back in the late 80s. I want that white PC archtop.



 I love his silver/black crackle one the best however.


----------



## noodles (Jun 22, 2007)

That is the ONLY crackle finish that I actually want. Plus, it's a Soloist.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 22, 2007)

Daniels JPM


----------



## gojira (Dec 4, 2007)

top on my new V


----------



## Kotex (Dec 4, 2007)

That's pretty cool^



noodles said:


> Sorry, but the greatest graphic of all time would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know this is old, but what the hell. Just because it's the first doesn't mean it's the best 

haha


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 4, 2007)

Snakeskin


----------



## skinhead (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are some sweet guitars


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 4, 2007)

stuz719 said:


>



Hey, I know what that is! I've been saving up for one lol. that's a custom "Medley" by Robin Guitars in Houston, they make awesome stuff.


----------



## apocalypse013 (Dec 4, 2007)

skinhead said:


>




THAT IS FREAKEN SWEET!!!!


----------



## budda (Dec 4, 2007)

that blue JP90th? or whatever.. *drools* i want that axe.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2007)

Some of those graphics are just sick


----------



## skinhead (Dec 5, 2007)

budda said:


> that blue JP90th? or whatever.. *drools* i want that axe.



It's made by an argentinian luthier. It's a copy of a JPM 7 string.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 5, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


>



I know this thread is old, but I fucking love that guitar. 

Also, and I can't be the ONLY guy that does, but I personally love the Caparison finshes. 

Finally, I also really like this one. Not80's, but cool:


----------



## noodles (Dec 5, 2007)

gojira said:


> top on my new V



WTF?!? Is that carved?


----------



## gojira (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> WTF?!? Is that carved?



unfortunately no - but as its a continuous 3d model with no concave surface area - i could actually get a cnc machine to cut it all out easy enough - however it would be pretty damn uncomfortable.........but ridiculously cool

poor little guy got lost in the last page - here it is again for peeps that missed it, I'm planning on doing some more of this kind of thing soon aswell.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 6, 2007)

^
this looks awesome


----------



## ibanez_rg320fm (Dec 6, 2007)

this is my baby 
but i got it done myself
for my uncle who passed


----------

